# Got Invite after EOI Class 190, will loose 5 point due to upcoming birthday



## uxmanali (May 7, 2015)

Hello experts,

I submitted EOI on 25-Apr-15 and got the invite today. I will turn 33 on 01-Jun-15 which is three weeks away. Do you suggest I apply or will my application be rejected when I will lose 5 points of age.

BR/Usman


----------



## opt (Feb 26, 2013)

> The three points-tested skilled migration visa subclasses (189, 190 and 489) will continue to require
> intending migrants pass a points test to be invited to apply for a visa. Factors assessed under the
> new points test will be similar to the current points test. *The main difference is that the points will be
> based on the applicant's attributes at the time of invitation rather than at the time of application
> lodgement or decision. *


From points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf (Sorry, but I still Can't post direct links)

Guess that answers your question.


----------



## gagan.28 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi - For which state and occupation you applied for EOI under category 190? I also applied for NSW under same category last week so wondering when I can expect response.


----------

